# Contractor Networking Groups



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everybody, 

My name is Adam and I am in Phoenix AZ starting a brand new painting business called Eclipse Painting. We do residential interior and exterior house painting. Anyway, I wanted to know if any of you have ever considered starting a contractor networking group in your respective areas. I am part of a business networking group here in Phoenix that I just joined and it is comprised of different small business owners who pass on referrals to each other and do business directly with each other. I want to know your opinions on this matter because recently I got a lead from a woman in my business networking group who needed some work done by a general contractor as well as her exterior painted. Since I am new to the area I don't know any reputable GC's who do good work so I cannot currently refer to anyone. 
My idea for a Contractor Networking Group would be to have contractors of different trades (e.g. Painter, Plumber, Electrician, Drywall, Carpenter, etc.) meet once a week and discuss different business tactics that are working for them, share success and horror stories, build relationships, and most importantly pass on referrals to each other. I think this could be a great resource for a lot of contractors. 
I think the hardest part about pulling this off would be to make sure the contractors show up on time to the meetings :laughing:.
Also, if anybody would be interested in starting a contractor networking group with me in the Phoenix/Scottsdale area, contact me.

Let me know what you guys think, and I'm still looking for a GC in Phoenix to refer to my business associate so let me know!

Thank you


----------



## Jeffdeg84 (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know about your area, but I have joined several networking groups here in Nashville, and a bunch of them were found on Meetup.com. If you haven't already, check your area on there and see what type of construction groups are around, and go to the meetings.


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

*Contractor Networking*

Adam,

While not exactly on point, I started (actually renamed) a nationwide organization to help and support independent construction contractors who are fed up with the attacks, rules, regulations, etc. of self serving politicians and other bureaucratic do-gooders who know little to nothing about running a business but do everything they can to make it tough for hard working independent construction contractors to make a decent living. The organization is called ICCOA - Independent Construction Contractors of America. I am presently offering a free look and free membership until July 1, 2011 for contractors and related professionals who may be interested in joining. 
Larry Burtis


----------



## NMRemdeler.com (Dec 21, 2010)

*Contractor Groups*

Hi Adam,
we have done something similar here in NM for quite some time.

I actually was developing a website for just that purpose as a nationwide hub so to speak for "real networking" between contractors, like a face-book for contractors, sadly no one seemed all that interested.

I have recently began one here in New Mexico


 
check it out

nm remodeler [dot] com

and good luck out there


----------



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

That is awesome. That is almost exactly what I am looking to start. Did you create that website all by yourself or are you working with a web designer?

Since I am brand new to the Phoenix area I have been doing a lot of door-to-door marketing which has had limited success, and I am also starting an expensive adwords campaign the first week of the new year. I am also trying to get involved in some networking groups/events however I feel that it would be much more beneficial to network with other contractors of varying trades, unfortunately most of the contractors I have reached out to have not been responsive and I am not sure which ones are reputable. 

As I am not an establishes contractor...do you have any tips for me to start reaching out to other contractors in the area?

I am more into the business side of contracting and less into the actual trades (I just hire good painters that make me look good while I do all the sales, marketing, and back end work).

Any advice is much appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## NMRemdeler.com (Dec 21, 2010)

*Contractor Networking*

Adam,

Thanks, I am building the site myself, I had built one very similar to accommodate a nationwide database but as I mentioned - not enough people were willing to get involved and it just started to seem like a waste of my time. And as you mentioned it can get expensive.

I have been a licensed General in NM for going on 13yrs,
specializing in Kitchen & Bathroom remodels, at the peak of what I like to think is a worthwhile career...lol we were grossing approx 120-250k pr month. We are lucky to break 250k a year at this point, but I believe it will get better again.

The best advice I can offer is perseverance and determination, don't network with anyone greedy, and always do what you say your gonna do. ' Better to have no connections, than bad ones' Its difficult to work with other contractors in this sense [my opinion] especially in this economy as we are all doing far less than before and home owners are getting worse and worse about paying for their jobs.

I have some unique ideas in this area, and would be interested in talking more about them you as you seem to be enthusiastic about your success..

Although your not in my area, and im not really focused on yours right now, maybe we can 'backlink' to each other on our sites..kida help each other out with SEO as I don't believe it would hurt either your cause or mine...I am linked to a few pr4-pr5 sites, just helps us get found on the web.

like your site by the way, nice feel.

Kevin


----------



## SNG (Aug 31, 2011)

*Networking*

There are a few construction networks around. Here is one I built (beta version):
www.sngsite.com

Keep in mind it is crucial to get the right subs in the network. One contractor may be doing scopes of work way too large or small for other subs. Let me know if I can help out with anything.


----------



## GSP7 (Aug 24, 2011)

I found a couple web sites based off this one in my local area and joined both, only a few members , and now a month later I still cant post, looks like no one runs the site or ads the new members, and it must be Ka-put, abandoned, out of business


----------



## SNG (Aug 31, 2011)

*Networks*

too bad... sorry to hear that. The concept seems like it would work and still making a run at it. I suppose it is all about executing the business plan huh? Some folks can't hang. I will put 3 solid months into it and hope to have 100 members at the end of the trial period. I am still setting up the final touches to the site. What were the other networks concepts and what did they charge? Did you meet in person as a network or online?


----------



## MOTB (May 13, 2009)

*Contractor networking and lead referral, Free Sign Up*

This is a good idea and one that we are in the process of embedding into our existing platform. Our intention is to have it as an extended function of the exists features at no extra cost. The challenge is having it work in such a way that contractors can proactively or passively promote one another within their marketing campaigns.

We already have a collaborative community between GCs and subs, and now we will be extending it to include subs and independents.

And for those who do not know MyOnlineToolbox, this will be an extension of the estimating, scheduling, invoicing and collections all for one price. 

Feel free to sign up for Free so that you are made aware of the features when they go live.

All the best in the field.

Brian Javeline
MyOnlineToolbox
Dell Top 10 Innovator
Forbes Most Promising
Fast Company Contributing Author
Entrepreneur Magazine Feature Story


----------



## rblank (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are trying to reinvent the wheel.

WWW.ABC.org


----------



## SNG (Aug 31, 2011)

*Networks*

ABC...nice site. They have been around for awhile. 

The concept I am talking about is more of a lead exchange and marketing network group. I am sure you have heard of BNI (too time consuming - Does not work) or Bidclerk (too much competition) or the other various sites you can buy leads from (too expensive and too much competition). This concept is completely different.

My concept would pertain to Subcontractors who perform on remodel, new construction, developer, commercial and industrial based projects. 

Have you ever chatted with the other subs, salespeople or owners on the projects you are working on about business, other projects they have, leads, contacts ect? If you don't, you should. It can be the best way to increase your sales. That is the concept. 

When I owned a painting and coatings operation, I had a group of us (tile, drywall, electrician, plumber, excavator and landscaper) all meeting up to exchange leads. We all gained so much work from it. We worked on getting the projects we wanted together. 

At the next sub-site meeting or break you are on, try it. You would be surprised. It could be the equivalent of having an additional full-time sales rep.


----------



## daytoncj (Sep 13, 2011)

ABC is great from what I've heard. Not sure how BNI works, but BidClerk has the builders network (BBN) built into the site. So you can go network and call or pm/email other contractors/developers and make contact. That's a separate deal from searching for the leads yourself.

R.L.


----------



## TheNextPaige (Sep 16, 2011)

Adam, 

I live in Phoenix, and have been here my entire life. I spend a lot of time in networking groups not only for my business but it is also a great way to build professional relationships even if they don't help your business in the long term.

All of those ideas are great. BNI is also a good one to go to but this going to be all different kinds of business, generally the decision makers. However there can not be any businesses competing though, for example there can only by one physical therapist, one lawyer, one business coach, one travel agent. There are tons of these groups around the valley, you will just have to find one that fits with your business and personalty. I have been to a lot of different groups and they are ALL very different. you can go to http://www.bni.com/ to find a location near you here in PHX.

Next, I have also meet with a great networking group that I think you might have a better fit with, it is called http://azama.org/.

I know you are looking to start your own, but these might be helpful to find what others are looking for and maybe another person or two who wants to start with you! Good Luck and have fun!!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad to know that there are some successful groups around the country that are actually serving the industry. Some of the ones that I've visited around my area have consisted of hacks who are broke, disgusted, and just trying to find their next hustle. 

So the challenge for me has always been finding like-minded people who have some degree of success where finding work isn't the #1 hot button item of discussion. 

So after some searching, I actually decided to join a local real estate organization where I've been able to be amongst people where an equal exchange can take place. 

I don't mind sharing my knowledge and strategies but I don't want to be in a situation where I have to carry people who refuse to learn for themselves and then share it with the rest of the group.


----------

